# Best wood for smoked sardines?



## Glockers (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi,

I'm attempting to hot smoke some sardines in an attempt to recreate some flavours we had in Portugal but sadly my first attempts with Manuka have turned out horribly acrid.

I'm assuming it is probably the choice of wood rather than the method. Maybe not...

Any suggestions for what sort of wood to try and if "portuguese" where to buy from please?

I'm based in Australia.

Thanks in advance

Glockers


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 23, 2017)

Ironbark or Oak are good local choices that are mild as well as Fruit Woods. Nut Woods, Chestnut, Pecan, Macadamia, are stronger but good tasting. Your smoke should smell good not stinging your nose. Smells strong = Taste strong. Your goal is a lighter thin blue or gray smoke. These come from dry wood on a small hot fire. Billowing White smoke will give an acrid taste...JJ


----------



## Glockers (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks. I'm using a Snowbee hot smoker where the sawdust is on the bottom and heated rather than exposed to a direct flame. Manuka is reputedly a sweet smoke so not sure why it was so acrid. Works a treat with trout but you do remove the skin before eating so maybe...


----------



## daveomak (Nov 23, 2017)

Be sure the fish surface is dry...   form a pellicle in front of a fan...   then smoke...   lots of air....  you don't want stagnant smoke... 
A wet surface will condense the smoke and, IMO, create acid rain type stuff.... tastes acrid....


----------

